# Maintenance of Elektra Microcasa Leva



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry for what might be a daft laddie question but I wondered if anyone could guide me on how you clean the water tank in an Elektra Microcasa Leva machine. The manual contains no advice, only about cleaning the exterior of the machine and the steam wand. Strikes me that some residue will inevitably build up inside the water tank but how do I clean the tank and machine 'through' (simply heating up then flushing the tank until empty?).

Thanks for help in advance


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

I've just changed the piston gaskets on mine but haven't even looked in the tank.......


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

When you descale the machine, the descaler solution is poured into the water tank then run thro' the system.

Descaler is a very good cleaner / scourer of gunge (I preferred descaler when sanitising watercooler innards....), so it will clean out your water tank no problemo.

Just remember to flush out tank & system with lots of fresh water afterwards.........


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the responses Jugglestruck and espressotechno. Very helpful


----------

